# R34 GTR Exhaust wanted!



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi anybody selling exhaust for r34 gtr? Greddy, hks, nismo, etc... i prefer used in good condition. Only europe. Please pm me if you have one  thanks


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello,

Here is the link for a futjisubo exhaust in France: https://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/1863842478.htm


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a used Nismo Ne-1 stainless steel available


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Yosh said:


> I have a used Nismo Ne-1 stainless steel available


Hi please can you send me more info to PM? Or whatsapp.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

->


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a hks silent Hi power in good condition (no cracks or repair or whatever ) 
located in France but I could send it (shipping will not be cheap I guess ...)


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

bigboss59400 said:


> I have a hks silent Hi power in good condition (no cracks or repair or whatever )
> located in France but I could send it (shipping will not be cheap I guess ...)


Price? Photos? Thanks


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Price 800€
reason for selling is I just buy a titanium one ...the hks is still on my car as I didn't take the time yet to put the titanium
1 month ago I removed all the superficial rusts (you can see during the process half of it in the picture )
It's really in good condition no scratches
























Best regards
PS OEM is not for sale


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Shit i want titanium too  and you dont sell downpipe?


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi 
ahaha well it's not the same price ....
(the hks is obviously stainsteel )
let me know if you are interested 
No sorry no downpipes


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent you PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Still looking for exhaust, new or used


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Davkotavko said:


> Still looking for exhaust, new or used


Surely it is easier to buy new?

Not sure where you are situated but apparently the following is in stock and ready for immediate dispatch (UK)...









Fujitsubo Legalis R Type Evolution Exhaust - R34 GTR


Established in 1931, Fujitsubo have been manufacturing exhausts in Japan for many years, providing them with the sort of experience that’s required to craft some of the best exhausts on the...




www.torque-gt.co.uk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe he is in Russia


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> I believe he is in Russia


If that is the case, and if for whichever reason Torque GT are unable to ship overseas then get in touch with Jesse Streeter of Streeter Corporation and he can supply you with an exhaust system of your choice from Japan.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

I dont want to pay duty fees and expensive taxes. I just want one from europe.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

To avoid fees and taxes, you have to buy locally.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

No. My country is in eu. So i am finding parts from eu countries. Than i just pay shipping


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think you want the impossible 
good luck


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

matty32 said:


> I think you want the impossible
> good luck


I think there are lot of r34 gtrs in europe. So this is the platform where i find impossible  i want new or used.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

To ship. To Russia is still very expensive , even in Europe 

good luck


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

matty32 said:


> To ship. To Russia is still very expensive , even in Europe
> 
> good luck


I am not from russia


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok well sorry I thought you were.
my advice just buy a new muffler / exhaust


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

matty32 said:


> Ok well sorry I thought you were.
> my advice just buy a new muffler / exhaust


No worries 
Thats option too. But i want something used in good condition and from europe. Taxes and fees are very expensive in my country


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Still wtb


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG. How difficult is it to buy an exhaust system?? 🤣


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Kadir said:


> OMG. How difficult is it to buy an exhaust system?? 🤣


It aint difficult to buy new one from website but i dont want to pay expensive charges that costs like another whole exhaust system. I want buy used one and save money for other stuff


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Well the truth is it won't happen and certainly not any time soon. I could probably make a system from scratch with my feet instead of my hands before you find a used system that you deem affordable. 

UP. 😂


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Kadir said:


> Well the truth is it won't happen and certainly not any time soon. I could probably make a system from scratch with my feet instead of my hands before you find a used system that you deem affordable.
> 
> UP. 😂


Ok do you have problem with that i am trying find something here?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nope. I just find it funny.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a brand new ltd edition titanium hks turbo muffler. It’s their 50th anniversary edition. Great exhaust. 😁


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

GTRNICK said:


> I have a brand new ltd edition titanium hks turbo muffler. It’s their 50th anniversary edition. Great exhaust. 😁


Send me some photos and more info please i send you whatsapp number to PM


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Davkotavko said:


> Send me some photos and more info please i send you whatsapp number to PM




__
http://instagr.am/p/B0Qz6HynhQDgxbJD_mEqNW47S-bOB94n9n570w0/









HKS - Super Turbo Muffler - Titanium Limited Edition


The HKS Super Turbo Muffler - Titanium Limited Edition is the perfect exhaust for fans of the Nissan Skyline GT-R and HKS.




www.nengun.com


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

GTRNICK said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0Qz6HynhQDgxbJD_mEqNW47S-bOB94n9n570w0/
> 
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Davkotavko said:


> Price?


£3000


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

GTRNICK said:


> £3000


Thanks thats too much


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Davkotavko said:


> Thanks thats too much


Make a good offer then 😁


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

GTRNICK said:


> Make a good offer then 😁


2000euro


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Davkotavko said:


> 2000euro


I only work in pounds not euros. That’s too low. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Up


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Can offer the one I told you earlier this year for 1100eur shipped and throw silencer for free.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Can offer the one I told you earlier this year for 1100eur shipped and throw silencer for free.


Sorry i cant find your offer. Where you post that exhaust?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Dm'd once again


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have still my hks silent power for 800€


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a standard one


----------

